# I bet you ten bucks this is the funniest picture of a goat..



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

that you've ever seen!

Holly was going to lay down and right when she started to lower her upper body Riley went nuts and started digging after a mole in the goat pen. I guess she got distracted because she just sat like that for half an hour watching him. Then she yawned and I got this...










BWAHAHAHAHAH my mom couldn't stop laughing when she saw it.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

HAHAHA :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is to cute! Now she looks like she is rounding out in that pic!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They are a funny site when they sit like that! My buck Hank does it all the time...just sits and chews his cud! My girls doi it more towards the end of their pregnancies...wait til she has a really big baby belly...then it's even funnier!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a horse that sits like that. I have people stop on the side of the road because they just do not believe what they see.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

That is so funny!! My buck does it as well.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Tehehe...she's a cutie!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Sara that is so cute! Would you mind if i used it for a model for one of my drawings or paintings? I would paint the goat a different color unless you said it was ok to use hollys color.
beth


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

sparks879 said:


> Sara that is so cute! Would you mind if i used it for a model for one of my drawings or paintings?


Now Beth, you just have to post and share a few of your paintings. :shades: Inquiring minds must know.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

actually i just did on one of the craft pages, there are two of them i can;t remember which one i used o think it was crafty cabin or something like that. They are under personalized drawings/paintings.
beth


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute piccy!


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

I took your advice and checked out your paintings and must say, you are very talented. You have a great future if you continue with your painting and illustration. Keep us updated on any new stuff you do.

Didn't mean to hijack your thread Sara... I guess I got sidetracked.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL that's funny. I have a couple goats that do that, its especially funny when they are carrying trips  :shock:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL:


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

sparks879 said:


> Sara that is so cute! Would you mind if i used it for a model for one of my drawings or paintings? I would paint the goat a different color unless you said it was ok to use hollys color.
> beth


I don't mind at all, you can use her color as well. I have a couple shots with her mouth closed also.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

thats that would be great!
beth


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

how'd you ever get lucky enough to have your camera ready at the right moment???!!!!!!!!!!!! i never do; if i go to get it or already have it with me, they all go into boring mode. you should get an award for 'right place, right time, WITH camera'!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha it's my new camera and I have it on me ALL the time. lol

-bows-

Thank you, thank you very much!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

LOL cute moment! Very funny!!!!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

We have several goats that love to sit like a dog. My huge MiniNubian doe (she is only 26 inches tall but weighs 120#'s when she is NOT pregnant! She has a huge barrel and milks like a cow). Sits like that all the time when she is pregnant. She usually has triplets or quadruplets.

I also had a kid that would sit like that. I am going to try to post a picture of her. Let see if this works...


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Well.... That sort of worked. It scrunched the picture all up.... But if you click on it it looks o.k.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Notice how she has her nose all wrinkled up in the first picture? She is quite the character!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

AWWWW SO CUUUUUTE! If she goes missing it wasn't me ;D


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, I sold her already and I just won't tell you where she went. VBG  We will have more cuties in the spring...


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks like my late baby Sven =( Anyhoo, I heard they do that when they're preg. because they're overweight. I really hope thats not true. O_O


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Fuchsia sat like that often when she was pregnant. Was HILARIOUS!!! She was so round and funny looking. Great pic!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> Anyhoo, I heard they do that when they're preg. because they're overweight


I think those girls are just uncomfortable with babies crowding their chest so they sit to relieve the pressure, and to breathe easier..

My buck Hank sits like that and he's not pregnant or over weight!!


----------

